# A new chapter in my life :)



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, I just wanted to update this forum, and wanted to thank you all for the kind words and high self esteem- As most of you can see from my previous threads- I was in a emotional and abusive relationship with a man that I love for 3 years. He was controlling - didnt want me with friends, no gym, no parties, no life basically - only to work and home and I had to text every hour, and answer the call - if i missed it, it became an arguement. He would get mad at me and call me a *****, but yet sleep with me, hit me in my head, but tell me he loves me and I am his queen - he even tried to suffocate me over a dumb misunderstanding. I still stood cause my heart ached for him, I even told him I am going back to school because my job will take care of it - and he said Good bye that we will not last. I realize that he will never support me in bettering myself, yet I am suppose to be there for him.

I have finally walked away and my heart no longer hurts or aches for him, I have met a great guy that has open my eyes on how a relationship should be - understanding , trust, and acceptance of that person. He cherish me and tells me how beautiful and amazing I am- compare to the other one. I am taking it slow ,and still trying to deal with the transistion and not trying to compare. 

I feel free and happy once again - and finally getting back to ME, Myself and what I like


----------



## bn311 (Aug 28, 2013)

Well done! I wish you the best


----------



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you bn311


----------



## MambaZee (Aug 6, 2013)

So happy for you! And good for you for taking it slow. Best of luck


----------



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

MambaZee said:


> So happy for you! And good for you for taking it slow. Best of luck



Thank you - I will just enjoy every moment and hope for the best always- eventually, my heart will heal and it will just be a distance memory


----------

